

DIY Social Media: A user's Guide - pramit
http://mediavidea.blogspot.com/2010/04/diy-social-media-users-guide-to.html

======
pramit
Re: I wrote the article linked above. Just wanted to share with your all
something that was bugging me for quite long. Apologies for the long post and
the shameless self-promotion.

